# wanted photo of Arctic Ranger boyd line Hull



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

im after a photo of the stern dragger arctic ranger the last one i think it was with boyd line Hull, PLZ HELP WITH ANY PHOTOS OF THIS SHIP.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

don said:


> im after a photo of the stern dragger arctic ranger the last one i think it was with boyd line Hull, PLZ HELP WITH ANY PHOTOS OF THIS SHIP.


Don
Do a Google Search with Fishing Trawler Arctic Ranger and several sites come up. I believe Boyd Line had 3 vessels with this name of which two were sidewinders and the other a stern dragger


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

hi gyndia
ive done that but theres no photos of arctic ranger the stern dragger.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Dom

Theres a couple of the ex Hull Trawler lads on site if they read your thread I know they will gladly help.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Dom

Photo of her on following as her previous name Vesturvon

http://www.valderhaug.no/offshore/arctic ranger.html


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Don . Model of Artic Ranger H155.

www.stanshobbies.karoo.net/fishing_boats.htm

Barney.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

gdynia]
THNCKS BUT THE PICTURE IS COPIED ALL OVER IT AND TO SMALL NEVER MIND APPRECIATE YOUR HELP.


----------



## Clem (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Don, if you follow this link, there is a video available concerning the Arctic Ranger. It doesn't say which one (stern or side trawler) but, possibly indicates a date of Autumn 1994?

http://website.lineone.net/~rhaywood/ships1.html

. . . 'A History of The Boyd Line' ; includes a voyage aboard Boyd Line's present 'Arctic Ranger' to the Barents Sea, Autumn 1994.
. . . 55 mins . . . £12.95 

Cheers

Clem


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

hi clem
ive seen it before but it doesnt have any photos . i only whant a photo of the arctic ranger for my father thats all. thncks


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Ardtic Ranger*

No Arctic Ranger, but the site www photoship.co.uk. has photos of 3 "Arctic" Trawlers:

Arctic Brigand
" freebooter
" Goose


----------



## Clem (Apr 27, 2006)

Try, Hull Heritage prints. They list the Arctic Ranger.

http://www.hullheritageprints.co.uk/index.htm

Clem


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

hi clem
yes i know about heritage prints but there to exspensive £10 for a paper picture. i only want a photo of arctic ranger i cant believe nobody as one its unbelievable, thncks anyway


----------



## tonny1111 (Mar 28, 2007)

*hi is this the ship u r looking for ?*



don said:


> hi clem
> yes i know about heritage prints but there to exspensive £10 for a paper picture. i only want a photo of arctic ranger i cant believe nobody as one its unbelievable, thncks anyway


hi send me youre email and i can mail u a picture .

my email is. [email protected]


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Have a word with Chris at hulltrawler.net hes good. Regards janathull


----------

